# Vetts for Pets Sunday 8/10



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)

I know its not for any specific breed but I thought I would post it for any one who lives in the NJ PA area. Its a car show with money going to a no kill shelter. They are also doing adoptions there. Sunday August 10th- 9AM - 3PM Rain or Shine 
Meuser Park
Northampton Street
Easton, PA Check out the site!  Since I cant post link yet- do google search VETTES for pets in PA eastonareacorvetteclub.com/vfpets.htm


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you end up going to this? If so how was it?


----------

